# دعوة للتعارف لمهندسي شبكات الجوال bss



## امير المحبة (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
من خلال هذا الموضوع أوجة دعوة الى كل مهندسي الاتصالات العاملين في شبكات الجي اس ام لغرض تبادل الخبرات في هذا المجال.
أنا اعمل في مجال الــ bss منذو اكثر من اربع سنوات.​


----------



## وليد محمد عباس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انا وليد محمد اعمل فى مجال الموبايل من سنة فقط والحمد لله اعمل فى شركة الكان واتمنى منك التواصل والتعارف وتبادل الخبرات والمشاكل وكيفية حلولها ان شاء الله


----------



## عصام عبد الله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته معكم مهندس - عصام عبد الله أعمل فى شركة فى المملكة العربية السعودية واحنا واخدين مشروع شركة الإتصالات السعودية ( الجوال ) فيما يعرف ب سوا وكنت اعمل سا بقا لدى شركة الإتصالات السعودية stc وهذا إيميلى للتواصل : 

*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## legend22 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اعجبني الموضوع كثيرا يا اخواني الاعزاء
انا ايضا اعمل في قسم ال bss

الاجهزة التي اعمل عليها حاليا
بي تي اس هواوي بكافة الانواع تقريبا
وسابقا كنت اعمل على بس تي اس سيمنس
تحياتي لكم جميعا واتمنى من الجميع الاضافة على الماسنجر والتعرف اكثر
دمتم بخير

*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------



## Umit Hurmuzlu (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم....أنا مهندس في قسم RF-Planning &Optimization وخبرتي أكثر من ثلاث سنوات في ال GSM في العراق وأحب أن أتبادل الخبرات مع المهندسين العاملين في هذا المجال 
*
*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب*


----------



## Umit Hurmuzlu (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*
*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب*


----------



## medomoto (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس في شركة motorola اعمل في مجال ال bss منذ اكثر من 3 سنوات.


----------



## محمود010 (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

انا اخوكم مهندس اتصاﻻت 
بس للاسف لسه مش عارف اشتغل فى مجال اﻻتصاﻻت ﻷن كله عاوز واسطة للاسف

ارجو ان استفيد من حضراتكم من خبراتكم فى العمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يناير 2011)

******************************

الموضوع مغلق لتعدد المخالفات به بشكل متكرر بوضع طلبات التوظيف ووسائل الاتصال رغم التنبية أكثر من مرة بنفس الموضوع بان هذا مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------

